# Upgrading my HP Envy 1414, need advice!



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

I own an HP Envy 1414, and the 10gb ram and 6core processor does quite well at handling most programs, however the horrible video card needs improving. As I'm quite low on money, my budget rests at about $150 total, and I will also need a PSU to support a new card (as my current one is 300w). Im basically decided upon a Radeon r7 260x, probably the sapphire version of it. I record videos, and i'm personally much more interested in being able to run games at faster speeds than higher quality (although having games that DONT look like they were made in 99 are nice).

Any advice? will this card fit my pc? thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That GPU should be better over the stock card.

You'll need a 550W XFX or Seasonic branded PSU to go along with it.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That GPU should be better over the stock card.
> 
> You'll need a 550W XFX or Seasonic branded PSU to go along with it.


Why? I was just looking at a cheaper one like DiabloTek.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The PSU is one of the most important components of a PC. If it fails, you risk losing the entire PC.

Stick with XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs only for top quality.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The PSU is one of the most important components of a PC. If it fails, you risk losing the entire PC.
> 
> Stick with XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs only for top quality.


Makes sense. Can you recommend a nice one (500w+) for a good price?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cheapest I have seen is this XFX TS Series P1550SXXB9 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com MC may have a better contender.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a good deal Joeten.

Just make sure that the PSU will fit in the case.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Sheez, that's a lot to spend on a PSU, but I'll go for it. Why would it not fit my case, I thought most PSUs were the same size?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, they are. However, some OEM cases from HP and Dell will have custom fittings and sizes. Just measure the PSU area to make sure there's enough room.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, they are. However, some OEM cases from HP and Dell will have custom fittings and sizes. Just measure the PSU area to make sure there's enough room.


Alright, ive redone my shopping list a bit. I found a refurbished Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 for $85, which is fantastic. As for a PSU, the Rosewill Stallion Series 500W seems to be the best. Thing is, my case doesnt have a vent on the top, only on the back, so the PSU will have to have a fan facing the back where the plug is. Any thoughts?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> for a PSU, the Rosewill Stallion Series 500W seems to be the best.


That's no better than the other cheap Chinese brands. Our recommendations stand on the XFX or Seasonic branded PSU. You run the risk of others, but do as you please.



> Thing is, my case doesnt have a vent on the top, only on the back, so the PSU will have to have a fan facing the back where the plug is. Any thoughts?


As long as the fan can get enough cool air, it should be fine. Try not to have it face a wall or be clogged by cables.


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That's no better than the other cheap Chinese brands. Our recommendations stand on the XFX or Seasonic branded PSU. You run the risk of others, but do as you please.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the fan can get enough cool air, it should be fine. Try not to have it face a wall or be clogged by cables.


I just cant find one that will work with my case thats a more decent quality. It has to have a fan blowing out the back otherwise my pc will overheat, because it does not have a vent on top. Can you recommend one, preferably under $60?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much room do you have in your case for the PSU?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry I cannot find one in that range that I would be comfortable recommending


----------



## wootiown (Mar 16, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How much room do you have in your case for the PSU?


The one currently in it is a 5.9*5.5*3.4 (L*W*H). Problem is I don't have space above it, so it MUST have a rear firing fan


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This may be an odd suggestion, but could you fit it non standard.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

wootiown said:


> I just cant find one that will work with my case thats a more decent quality. It has to have a fan blowing out the back otherwise my pc will overheat, because it does not have a vent on top.


All the PSU's that I have seen exhaust air out the rear, the large fan on the internal face is an intake fan that draws air from in the case.
The PSU can be mounted with the fan facing either the top, or bottom of the case, so I don't see what your concern is. :ermm:


----------

